# Why I stopped using babyfood jars as mother flasks...



## gore42 (Apr 17, 2007)

This one was ready for replating (at least partially) but I put it off to work on some of my species instead. The contamination appeared out near the edge of the jar and has been spreading towards the middle.







The cross here was Eva Weigner (haynaldianum x stonei), and I was hoping to get some interesting results by using a stonei with a white dorsal.

I do still have another motherflask or two from this seed pod, so all is not lost. I found that the lids on the babyfood jars were just not sealing very well. The Magenta lids that sigma sells are supposed to correct the problem, but I've had such good results with my pint canning jars that I'm not going to bother with the babyfood jars anymore.

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 17, 2007)

Anything from that flask salvagable at all?


----------



## gore42 (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe, but it would be more trouble than its worth... I have more protocorns in the next motherflask than I will use, and it's a waste of time for me to replate them and then have cultures showing up after week becuase they weren't completely disinfected. I talked to Troy Myers about saving contaminated mother flasks and he said that he occasionally tried but that the rate of success was pretty low.

And its a hybrid, after all... I don't get too upset about hybrids 

- Matt


----------



## Candace (Apr 17, 2007)

At least you get germination before contamination I've given up on home flasking for a while and plan to send off my seed from now on.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 17, 2007)

So where are all these baby food jars coming from, eh? Did Matt make an outcross?


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL
:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 17, 2007)

Sometimes you just get a craving for some pureed peas and carrots with a mashed banana chaser.

Don't judge.


----------

